# Pfad zur Klasse ermitteln



## me.toString (18. Aug 2006)

Wie kann man den Pfad einer Klasse ermitteln ??
Hier mein Problem ... ich habe eine Klasse die in verschiedenen Anwednungen bei mir zum Einsatz kommt ... die Datei macht sich ein File-Object und will von dem File lediglich das LastModified-Datum haben. Ist ja alles ganz schön ... ABER ... ich mache das File-Object lediglich mit dem Namen der Datei (also ohne Pfad). Und dann wird ja automatisch das Arbeitsverzeichnis als Ausgangspunkt gewählt. Ist ja normaler Weise auch kein Problem .. nun aber habe ich auch eine Webanwendung (im Tomcat) ... und nun auf einmal wird die Datei im Arbeitsverzeichnis von TOmcat gesucht ... d.h. im bin-Verzeichnis von Tomcat, wo auch die startup.sh liegt. Nur hat da die Datei nix zu suchen !! Ich will aber auch keinen festen Pfad einprogrammieren ... dann bin ich ja immerzu am Ändern (und das is schon ziemlich beknackt für eine Bibliothek!)! Das muss doch auch anders gehen! Normaler Weise (also wenn die Anwendung keine Webanwendung ist) liegt die Datei im bin-Verzeichnis der Anwendung (und das finde ich ok) ... also bräuchte ich doch "nur" das Verzeichnis raussuchen, in dem die Klasse ihren Ursprung hat und hätte das Verzeichnis welches ich als Pfad dem File-Objekt mitgeben kann. Das kann doch nicht so schwer sein (oder doch?) ...


----------



## kaie (20. Aug 2006)

Wenn Deine Klasse sich ganz normal im CLASSPATH befindet, sollte es doch eigentlich möglich sein, sie über folgende Zeile zu finden, oder?

```
File f = new File(this.getClass().getResource("Klassenname").toURI());
```
Oder habe ich da was nicht ganz verstanden?


----------



## The_S (21. Aug 2006)

evtl. hilft dir ja das hier weiter

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=34379&highlight=


----------

